

Adobe Illustrator and touch computing - mukgupta
http://blogs.adobe.com/adobeillustrator/2014/09/adobe-illustrator-and-touch-computing.html

======
tangue
Touch and Béziers curves ? It would be cool if Illustrator could use
Flash/Freehand drawing tools, this would be a great start even for a non-touch
environments.

